# Howdy



## jerrykr (Oct 24, 2007)

Jerry here from the DFW area - Texas.

Been grilling and smoking (mostly grilling) for a long time.  But there's always more to learn.  

Great info on this site!

Oklahoma Joe's horizontal with sidebox.

Brinkman Gourmet charcoal/water smoker that doesn't get much use. 

Just bought a vertical propane smoker, I forget the name right now, but it is just like the one described in the sidebar here (small differences, but looks like the same company made it).   I plan to try some Canadian Bacon, Pastrami, and Summer Sausage in it this week-end.  We'll see how it goes.

I have a few How-To web blogs, you may be interested to look at.

Start with www.homesausagemaker.blogspot.com

There are links to the other two on the first page.

Hope they are helpful in some way.

-=- Jerry -=-
.


----------



## buddy (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey Jerry , Haltom city here . Welcome to the forum!


----------



## jts70 (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome aboard Jerry!


----------



## jerrykr (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome.  Southlake here.


----------



## jerrykr (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF Jerry, glad you found us!


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 24, 2007)

welcome Jerry, glad to have you here.


----------



## ron50 (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome! Glad you could join us. Looking forward to hearing of your smokes and hopefully see some good Qview.


----------



## placebo (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome to te SMF family Jerry. Thanks for the how-to links!


----------



## roger (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome Jerry, your at the write place, have fun.


----------



## glued2it (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! You will need lots to room to learn here!
There is so much information here and good people to answer your questions! 

Will be looking for them Q-Views!


----------



## t-bone tim (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome to SMF,Jerry and hello from Canada


----------



## raypeel (Oct 24, 2007)

Good to have you aboard Jerry.  That OK Joe's is a sweet box.


----------



## squeezy (Oct 24, 2007)

...and another welcome from Canada!  Glad you joined us!


----------



## muddy pond (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome Jerry, always looking forward to new ideas....


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Family


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Glad to know you are a member of the SMF. This is the place to learn, laugh, and share great Q moments.


----------



## meowey (Oct 25, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you found us!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 25, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 25, 2007)

Welcome Jerry -

You found a really great place to do some learning! I have a really good pastrami recipe and many sausage recipes on my site you can download:

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/pastrami.htm   step by step

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downl...ysPastrami.pdf  recipe

ENjoy!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 25, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Jerry! Great blog!


----------



## jerrykr (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank you everyone!

Time to light the fire!

-=- Jerry -=-
.


----------



## msmith (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard Jerry, Watauga here not far from you.


----------

